# Side-mount drawer runners



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

I am planning to build a jewelry box for my wife with side-mount drawers (so the drawer fronts can be flush with no dividers between them)...










I can rount the groove for the slides (See Sketchup picture), and make the wooden strips easily enough, but I have no confidence in my ability to accurately place the wooden drawer slides on the inside of the case so the drawer is exactly where I want it so the fronts line up properly.

Does anyone have any tips on this?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Decide where you want the runners to be on the sides. Cut a piece of wood to that height,the lenght of the drawer depth. Use it as a template to mount the runners. Use the same piece on the side of the drawers to mark where your groove should be. Allow about a 1/16 inch on the bottom for clearance.(I usually use a nickle)


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

So for 2 drawers, to get the top runners aligned, stack the drawers with nickles between the drawers, and under the bottom drawer?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

If you aren't going to put a dust cover between the drawers I'd do the nickle trick on the bottom then cut me another spacer to put between the first runner and where I wanted the second runner(allowing for space between the drawers). Check the fit on the drawer boxes and then align the drawer fronts accordingly.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

All good advise the only thing I would add is to do a sample scrap the same size as your drawer sides as a test of your set up and start from the bottom using the spacer(aka nickel) on the bottom.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

If you can leave the back open, place the runners in the groove and slide the drawers almost all the way in, then pin the runners in place at the back ends, slide the drawers out a bit and pin the runners again. Remember to keep the runners elevated against the top of the groove so the drawer rides on the runner. This only takes a minute and you can also apply glue if you like. HTH


----------

